# MES and after market pellets



## eman (Apr 9, 2017)

I have been dealing w/ Todd and amazin smoker products since the inception.  Just got my MES repaired from the flood last year and decided to smoke a 20 lb choice brisket for my first smoke. ( Go big or go home ) . After getting brisket trimmed and rubbed i found that my pellet container had taken on water in the flood. I had a big block of something in the container.

Went to a local store and bought a 20 lb bag of B&B apple pellets. Take my advice and DON"T do this. Loaded up my AMNPS and lit it . Put it in the smoker . beautiful TBS until it burned about half of a row. Then it went into major malfunction. Jumped every row . Had lots of smoke for an hour. Thought maybe it was to close to element so i waited 4 hrs. and tried another tray full all the way against the left wall . Same problem. I will not be using anymore of these pellets. have to get with Todd and make n order ASAP.

 Moral of the story is Todd designed his products to use with his products.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 10, 2017)

Good story!

I agree, Todd sells the best pellets IMHO!

Hope the brisket turned out OK!

Al


----------



## dabigbozman (Apr 10, 2017)

I will definitely buy some of his pellets after I use up the 40 lbs of lumberjack MHC I have on hand


----------



## wild west (Apr 10, 2017)

Dabigbozman said:


> I will definitely buy some of his pellets after I use up the 40 lbs of lumberjack MHC I have on hand


. I have never had any problems what so ever with lumberjack pellets.


----------



## daricksta (Apr 10, 2017)

I only buy wood pellets from Todd. He and Rhonda provide outstanding customer service as well as great products. A wonderful small business to support.


----------



## eman (Apr 11, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Good story!
> 
> I agree, Todd sells the best pellets IMHO!
> 
> ...


see  my post in beef . Big Brisket done differently.   Best i have ever done.


----------



## jbfromtennessee (Oct 14, 2017)

ran out of pellets and had to find some locally. found some B&B hickory at wally's and did a test run with them on my 5x8 in a mes30. been giving good smoke for the last 10 hours without interruption. it remains to be seen how well they will do on a boston butt.


----------



## dr k (Oct 14, 2017)

I just got some dust, pellets and another Amnps for my daughter from Todd. I have Apple and Pecan Traeger pellets that are mostly oak. I have no complaints with Traeger because like many folks I like to blend and that's what Traeger is, a blend. I'll try other brands mentioned most likely but have a lot for now. 
-Kurt


----------



## daricksta (Nov 9, 2017)

dr k said:


> I just got some dust, pellets and another Amnps for my daughter from Todd. I have Apple and Pecan Traeger pellets that are mostly oak. I have no complaints with Traeger because like many folks I like to blend and that's what Traeger is, a blend. I'll try other brands mentioned most likely but have a lot for now.
> -Kurt


I looked into Traeger pellets. Apparently they're made from white oak. The flavor is derived only from the oil used to coat the pellets. Someone had stated this in one of the SMF forums and I went online to do some research. If you dig deeply enough into the Traeger website, they admit as much about their pellets. I had a friend give me a huge Costco-sized bag of their applewood pellets which I was excited to use. But after reading up on them, I re-gifted the bag to another friend who had just bought a Trager grill. I stick with the pellets that Todd sells.


----------



## dr k (Nov 9, 2017)

daricksta said:


> I looked into Traeger pellets. Apparently they're made from white oak. The flavor is derived only from the oil used to coat the pellets. Someone had stated this in one of the SMF forums and I went online to do some research. If you dig deeply enough into the Traeger website, they admit as much about their pellets. I had a friend give me a huge Costco-sized bag of their applewood pellets which I was excited to use. But after reading up on them, I re-gifted the bag to another friend who had just bought a Trager grill. I stick with the pellets that Todd sells.


I didn't hear about oil or additives added in food hardwood pellets (Traeger, BBq'ers Delight) as a binder like maybe in heating pellets. I called Traeger and it's oak or alder. There would have to be a residue that I haven't seen if they just smolder in the Amnps. I had a conversation with one of Todd's CSRs and she had to find out that their Garlic Spice pellets, which I have, as well as their other specialty flavored pellets are Oak with a rub/seasoning throughout. If there are no additives to bind, then its just the natural lignin in wood that binds the pellets when they are extruded. I'll continue to get dust and pellets from Todd just not flavored pellets. IMO Traeger pellets win hands down over flavoring. 
-Kurt


----------



## dward51 (Nov 9, 2017)

Here is my take on pellets (and I use them regularly in a pellet tray)...

It really depends on the wood used in making the pellets.  Some are 100% smoke wood (and will usually state this on the front of the bag, and generally are a little more expensive).  Others are a blend of a base wood and smoke wood.  The base is usually alder, but sometimes oak (this fact may be hidden in small print on the back of the bag).  They do the blend as oak and alder are less expensive to source and the maker can stretch the more expensive flavor profile smoke wood by using a blend.  From the blended pellets I've seen and used, the base was generally alder which is a very mild flavor wood (almost flavorless IMO).  One indicator I've seen is generally the larger the bag the pellets come in, the more likely they are a blended pellet.  Also some use binders and others use super high pressure to make the pellets.  The no-additive high pressure extrusion method uses the natural oils and compounds present in the wood being pressed to bind the pellet into it's final shape.  The high pressure also creates heat which sets the pellet.

Since pellets give a lighter smoke profile than sticks or chunks over charcoal, IMO the 100% smoke flavor wood pellets would be the best choice unless you were targeting a specific milder blended flavor.  Also some 100% smoke wood pellets are harder to keep lit initially depending on the wood in the pellet.

Simple rule is if it is not advertised or clearly marked at 100% flavor wood, it's probably blended (and you are paying for mostly flavorless base wood in a blended pellet so that more volume for a lower per pound price is a false savings).


----------



## daricksta (Nov 9, 2017)

dr k said:


> I didn't hear about oil or additives added in food hardwood pellets (Traeger, BBq'ers Delight) as a binder like maybe in heating pellets. I called Traeger and it's oak or alder. There would have to be a residue that I haven't seen if they just smolder in the Amnps. I had a conversation with one of Todd's CSRs and she had to find out that their Garlic Spice pellets, which I have, as well as their other specialty flavored pellets are Oak with a rub/seasoning throughout. If there are no additives to bind, then its just the natural lignin in wood that binds the pellets when they are extruded. I'll continue to get dust and pellets from Todd just not flavored pellets. IMO Traeger pellets win hands down over flavoring.
> -Kurt


Kurt, here's where I got my info on Traeger pellets. This is a SMF post from 2012. For their pellet base they use alder on the west coast and oak on the east coast. I bought alder pellets from Todd for specialized purposes and I rarely used them. It's possible the Traeger CSR didn't tell you the whole story. Here's a link to the post:

http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/new-info-on-whats-in-traeger-pellets.116254/


----------



## daricksta (Nov 9, 2017)

dward51 said:


> Here is my take on pellets (and I use them regularly in a pellet tray)...
> 
> It really depends on the wood used in making the pellets.  Some are 100% smoke wood (and will usually state this on the front of the bag, and generally are a little more expensive).  Others are a blend of a base wood and smoke wood.  The base is usually alder, but sometimes oak (this fact may be hidden in small print on the back of the bag).  They do the blend as oak and alder are less expensive to source and the maker can stretch the more expensive flavor profile smoke wood by using a blend.  From the blended pellets I've seen and used, the base was generally alder which is a very mild flavor wood (almost flavorless IMO).  One indicator I've seen is generally the larger the bag the pellets come in, the more likely they are a blended pellet.  Also some use binders and others use super high pressure to make the pellets.  The no-additive high pressure extrusion method uses the natural oils and compounds present in the wood being pressed to bind the pellet into it's final shape.  The high pressure also creates heat which sets the pellet.
> 
> ...


Great photo. But I would add that the intensity of smoke flavor is not only dependent on the smoke source, but on the the food being smoked, the cooking temp as well as the total cooking time. In my MES 30 Gen 1 using applewood pellets in my AMNPS, I "cold" smoked some cheeses a few months ago over apple wood pellets at about 100° F for about 4 hours. The smokiness was extremely prominent, maybe slightly more than I prefer. The same thing happens when I make beef jerky.

Before that I smoked a whole packer brisket (had to slice it into two halves to place on two separate racks) over oak pellets with a setpoint between 235-250°F for 11 hours. I also made burnt ends from the point. The smoky flavor of the flat was just what I had been looking for, but for some reason--to me--it faded a bit after I had vacuumed sealed it for a bit. The burnt ends remained nicely smoked. But I also smoked a pork loin which had an incredible smoky profile up to when I ate the last bite.

My point is that there are many variables in getting your desired intensity of smoky flavor. I never use wood chips because everything turned out oversmoked--harsh and bitter. I've had much greater and consistent success with the wood pellets I buy from Todd. It can take experimentation with different techniques to hit upon what works best. I don't use the mailbox mod but lots of guys have had success with that.


----------



## dr k (Nov 10, 2017)

daricksta said:


> Kurt, here's where I got my info on Traeger pellets. This is a SMF post from 2012. For their pellet base they use alder on the west coast and oak on the east coast. I bought alder pellets from Todd for specialized purposes and I rarely used them. It's possible the Traeger CSR didn't tell you the whole story. Here's a link to the post:
> 
> http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/new-info-on-whats-in-traeger-pellets.116254/


This is a quote from the link above on three of Traeger's pellets you posted.
Apple, Pecan or Cherry 70% base wood 30% Apple, Pecan or Cherry wood.
No oil/flavoring added. 
I have Traeger Apple and Pecan. I like blending woods. So this is what Traeger told me and what I posted. So no one got this wrong and the Traeger CSR is consistent. I new this info before I bought Traeger and like many people say, you have to try it for yourself to see if you like it. I'm not going to buy Todd's Oak and Apple and make my own homemade Traeger blend. I'm going to burn Traeger pellets.

I guess Oak or Alder pellets that are sold by themsevles are fine but is the antichrist of wood if you you mix it with another. Wouldn't it suck it if someone got their Pitmasters choice pellets and found that it's a blend of apple, maple and hickory and said "oh crap! These pellets are blended! I just wanted the single wood flavor that is the choice of most pitmasters." Said no one ever.

I can get 20lb bags of Jack Daniels black pellets down the street for $16.00 made from the sugar maple charcoal Jack is dripped through and Oak. Can I taste the Jack? No. Do I like the pellet? Yes. Do I like the price?  Hell yes!  This place has one pound Bqq'ers Delight that's 100% wood on the bag for $3.50. Will I get a 40lb. bag of Cookingpellets perfect mix of apple, hickory, maple and cherry @ $38? Most likely. I buy from our sponsors, small local brick and mortar businesses that are slowly disappearing in Peoria, IL because CAT world headquarters is moving out.
-Kurt


----------



## troutman (Nov 10, 2017)

dr k said:


> This is a quote from the link above on three of Traeger's pellets you posted.
> I buy from our sponsors, small local brick and mortar businesses that are slowly disappearing in Peoria, IL because CAT world headquarters is moving out.
> -Kurt



Dang, CAT moving out of P'Town?  I went to Bradley for a semester and actually worked at CAT for a brief period to make some bucks back in the 70's.  Seems like that would be a major blow to the town. (sorry didn't mean to hijack the thread).



dward51 said:


> Here is my take on pellets (and I use them regularly in a pellet tray)...
> 
> Simple rule is if it is not advertised or clearly marked at 100% flavor wood, it's probably blended (and you are paying for mostly flavorless base wood in a blended pellet so that more volume for a lower per pound price is a false savings).



Just a matter of clarification, my understanding was if the word "flavor" was included in the description, it was a blended mix of base wood (say oak) with the other desirables (like apple or cherry).  If it says 100% hardwood then not blended.  At least that's what I got out of Lumberjack.  The reason I inquired was in my ignorance I thought flavored meant they sprayed the pellets with some artificial flavoring agent to enhance the smoke profile....duh.... :)


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 10, 2017)

I have no idea if this is fact or fiction, but a while back someone posted thst Todd had bought out BBQers Delight.  Anybody know if this is true???
Gary


----------



## dr k (Nov 10, 2017)

troutman said:


> Dang, CAT moving out of P'Town?  I went to Bradley for a semester and actually worked at CAT for a brief period to make some bucks back in the 70's.  Seems like that would be a major blow to the town. (sorry didn't mean to hijack the thread).
> 
> 
> 
> Just a matter of clarification, my understanding was if the word "flavor" was included in the description, it was a blended mix of base wood (say oak) with the other desirables (like apple or cherry).  If it says 100% hardwood then not blended.  At least that's what I got out of Lumberjack.  The reason I inquired was in my ignorance I thought flavored meant they sprayed the pellets with some artificial flavoring agent to enhance the smoke profile....duh.... :)


I've yet to hear bad news on Lumberjack pellets and Cookingpellets. They both have great reviews. 

CAT changed their mind on building their new world heaquarters on the set aside six city blocks in downtown Peoria near their current location. What is going to happen to that real estate now I don't know. 300+ executives are moving to Deerfield, IL being closer to O'hare airport so they are near an international hub. Peoria, IL area had a population of 216,000 in the 80's now 150,000. Who knows what we'll drop to after CAT moves. There's an exodus out of IL to surrounding states that the governors of those states are thanking Mke Madigan of IL for in a commercial. IL is a mess. 
-Kurt


----------



## troutman (Nov 10, 2017)

Yea and Chicago, the murder capital of the country, is leading the way.  As a former Illinoisan and Chicagoan, its really sad to hear and see.


----------



## johnmeyer (Nov 10, 2017)

I grew up outside of Chicago, and my dad made frequent business trips to Peoria in the 50s and 60s. It was thriving back then. Chicago is still a great place, but the local and state government officials seem hell-bent on changing that.

The only place that is more screwed up and also is closer to insolvency is where I live now: California. The unfunded pension liability, whereby all public employees can retire, at full pay forever, even before they are 65, is mathematically unsustainable. Add to that our moonbeam governor's high speed railroad that solves no problem, but will consume a massive percentage of the budget, and the economic future doesn't look so good. Governor moonbeam just added a thirty cent gas tax as of November 1. We now pay around $3.50 for regular. I just looked and this is a full one dollar more expensive than what you in Texas are paying. 

Quite a few of my former business associates have left (and went to Austin, TX) because my state income tax is now almost half of what I pay to the feds, and when I can no longer deduct that, it will reduce my spendable income by A LOT.


----------



## jted (Nov 16, 2017)

BBQ is regional so are the wood's used to smoke it. In the part of the south that I live oak and hickory are the wood of choice for many pit masters since it is very common. Tods oak is as good as it comes. It is not post oak but it does not smell like red oak. If you have ever split red oak you won't soon forget it. As a young man a friend brought home some cherry smoked jerky from PA. I still remember it as the best I have  ever  had.


----------



## daricksta (Nov 23, 2017)

dr k said:


> This is a quote from the link above on three of Traeger's pellets you posted.
> Apple, Pecan or Cherry 70% base wood 30% Apple, Pecan or Cherry wood.
> No oil/flavoring added.
> I have Traeger Apple and Pecan. I like blending woods. So this is what Traeger told me and what I posted. So no one got this wrong and the Traeger CSR is consistent. I new this info before I bought Traeger and like many people say, you have to try it for yourself to see if you like it. I'm not going to buy Todd's Oak and Apple and make my own homemade Traeger blend. I'm going to burn Traeger pellets.
> ...


Kurt, you quoted the post wrong or misread it. Here's the actual statement in the post:

"Mesquite or Hickory 100% base wood (alder or oak) WITH FLAVOR OILS NO ACTUAL Mesquite or Hickory wood in the pellet" (I added the caps in that phrase for emphasis). 

My opinion is this: tell me in advance that I'm buying a blended wood pellet or that the pellet itself is alder or oak with oil flavoring. There is a vast difference between blended wood pellets, and a mix of pellets that are each 100% of the wood type they're labeled as being. Pitmaster's Choice is a mix of 100% cherry, hickory, and maple woods, not hickory oil or a 30% base of oak or alder. Team C posted back in 2012 and perhaps Traeger has changed its wood pellet manufacturing process. I don't know. But for me it's now a moot point. My friend has the bag of Traeger applewood pellets which made him very happy; I use only Todd's pellets and I'M very happy. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## dward51 (Nov 23, 2017)

daricksta said:


> Kurt, you quoted the post wrong or misread it. Here's the actual statement in the post:
> 
> "Mesquite or Hickory 100% base wood (alder or oak) WITH FLAVOR OILS NO ACTUAL Mesquite or Hickory wood in the pellet" (I added the caps in that phrase for emphasis).
> 
> *My opinion is this: tell me in advance that I'm buying a blended wood pellet or that the pellet itself is alder or oak with oil flavoring.*



Almost sounds like using "liquid smoke" instead of real smoke


----------



## daricksta (Dec 15, 2017)

dward51 said:


> Almost sounds like using "liquid smoke" instead of real smoke



You're right. I won't buy products like those.


----------



## dr k (Dec 15, 2017)

Thank God the two bags of Traeger pellets (Pecan and Apple) I have are made without oil. I have 5 lbs of Pecan left and 10lbs of Apple. My daughter uses both of what I have as well. Reviews on Lumberjack and Cookin Pellets are good I know I'll try. But got Todd's pecan dust, hickory, apple, pitmasters and maple. Jack Daniel's pellets have oak and sugar maple charcoal. That's a mild pellet and can get $16/20lb bags at the local Country Hearth and Home with other 1lb bags of bbqers delight. I haven't had a bad smoke flavor yet and burn 2x moreTraeger.
-Kurt


----------

